# CAD price adjustment?



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

I spoke with my LBS the other day and he said that Cervelo is giving their line a 15% upward price adjustment due to the falling Canadian dollar.

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

Borti said:


> I spoke with my LBS the other day and he said that Cervelo is giving their line a 15% upward price adjustment due to the falling Canadian dollar.
> 
> Does anyone know more about this?


I am considering a 2009 Cervelo, and a Toronto dealer definitely told me the other day that they are adjusting the price of the 2009 bikes/framesets by 15%. Interestingly, I noticed the website was revised the next day and now has no prices listed. So, 15% may not be the end of it.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

in australia most of the bikes have gone up by almost $1000 no not $100 it wasnt a typo - $1000!!!!!!!


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

Funny, I don't remember Phil and Gerard making any adjustments in their prices when the CAD went up to par??? When they started "making" bicycles the CAD was roughly 0.65US and steadily went up over the last 7 or 8 yrs, they just kept smiling and cashin’ in.. Anyone seen Phil's new porsche or on the slopes in Vail lately??? They didn't win the Entrepreneur award in '06 for nothing. I would imagine the price increase is to do more with the price of raw carbon going up more than anything. Say thank you to Airbus for that...


----------



## kkjellquist (Sep 19, 2005)

So far this thread is bogus, at least in the US. The current prices on the site are still in line with 2009 US dealer price list.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Economic reality*

I would think there were economic forces currently in play that might argue against the wisdom of a 15-percent jump in prices, for Cervelo or for anyone else (except Exxon/Mobil, Shell, BP, Philip-Morris, etc., and others selling to the addicted).


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

kkjellquist said:


> So far this thread is bogus, at least in the US. The current prices on the site are still in line with 2009 US dealer price list.


Read the title. He said in Canadian Dollars.



bikemech said:


> Funny, I don't remember Phil and Gerard making any adjustments in their prices when the CAD went up to par??? When they started "making" bicycles the CAD was roughly 0.65US and steadily went up over the last 7 or 8 yrs, they just kept smiling and cashin’ in.. Anyone seen Phil's new porsche or on the slopes in Vail lately??? They didn't win the Entrepreneur award in '06 for nothing. I would imagine the price increase is to do more with the price of raw carbon going up more than anything. Say thank you to Airbus for that...


+1. I don't expect par, but I would have at least liked to see the gap closed. And people wonder why we will go to the States to buy a bike.


----------



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

kkjellquist said:


> So far this thread is bogus, at least in the US. The current prices on the site are still in line with 2009 US dealer price list.


The price adjustment would ONLY be in Canada due to the falling loonie compared to the USD. Though it is regaining ground.


----------

